# ECNL in the Northeast



## Surf Zombie (Oct 29, 2020)

We are finishing up our fall schedules over the next two weekends for U13 & U14. Things went pretty smoothly, even with the Covid restrictions. Two good sized tournaments run by ECNL clubs as well, PDA & CFC.

Since MA had some pretty restrictive rules all of our “home” games were played in neighboring states of NH & CT. The NJ teams came up to NY for the game against PDA.

Spectators wore masks but the kids played without them. All in all clubs got between 6/8-8/8 of their fall games played. A few kids had to miss games here and there because a family member was sick, but no major disruptions to speak of. 

Good luck with getting your ECNL season underway. A little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 29, 2020)

Surf Zombie said:


> We are finishing up our fall schedules over the next two weekends for U13 & U14. Things went pretty smoothly, even with the Covid restrictions. Two good sized tournaments run by ECNL clubs as well, PDA & CFC.
> 
> Since MA had some pretty restrictive rules all of our “home” games were played in neighboring states of NH & CT. The NJ teams came up to NY for the game against PDA.
> 
> ...


The best window of opportunity to play games in Cali is closing quickly. It would be odd for the state to allow games now that cases are rising given that the state has yet to allow "contact" or scrimmages. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> The best window of opportunity to play games in Cali is closing quickly. It would be odd for the state to allow games now that cases are rising given that the state has yet to allow "contact" or scrimmages. Maybe in the spring.


Some counties can and are doing both.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Some counties can and are doing both.


That's good news. Will they be able to get ECNL games in?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 29, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> That's good news. Will they be able to get ECNL games in?


ECNL and GA have games scheduled in November.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm hearing tomorrow or Tuesday Newsome is basically announcing no real changes to youth sports. If this happens, I think our kids are screwed at least until spring and it wouldn't shock me if it's until summer/vaccines may be available. Poor kids and coaches in CA.  Would kill HS sports I think for whole year as well.


----------



## Wasabi (Oct 30, 2020)

This is statement is 100% non-political and in no way related to the election and only related to the lack of sports for our children.

GAVIN NEWSOM IS AN IDIOT!

There I said it. I feel better


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 30, 2020)

Wasabi said:


> This is statement is 100% non-political and in no way related to the election and only related to the lack of sports for our children.
> 
> GAVIN NEWSOM IS AN IDIOT!
> 
> There I said it. I feel better


I'm with you. Non youth sports CA in decent shape with covid but no reason we can't more with youth sports. At least outdoor ones. We'll see what he has to say soon I guess.


----------

